# Are smoke / heat detectors required in R2 mechancial rooms with sprinklers



## oxfordethan (Jun 19, 2015)

Based on what is below am I required to put a smoke or heat detector in a sprinklered mechanical room in an R2 occupancy where ambient conditions prohibit it (dusty, dirty location)?

*907.2.9.3 Group R-2 college and university buildings.*

An automatic smoke detection system that activates the occupant notification system in accordance with Section 907.5 shall be installed in Group R-2 college and university buildings in the following locations:

1. Common spaces outside of dwelling units and sleeping units.

2. Laundry rooms, mechanical equipment rooms, and storage rooms.

3. All interior corridors serving sleeping units or dwelling units.

Required smoke alarms in dwelling units and sleeping units in Group R-2 college and university buildings shall be interconnected with the fire alarm system in accordance with NFPA 72.

Exception: An automatic smoke detection system is not required in buildings that do not have interior corridors serving sleeping units or dwelling units and where each sleeping unit or dwelling unit either has a means of egress door opening directly to an exterior exit access that leads directly to an exit or a means of egress door opening directly to an exit.

_*907.4.3.1 Automatic sprinkler system.*_ 

_For conditions other than specific fire safety functions noted in Section 907.3, in areas where ambient conditions prohibit the installation of smoke detectors, an automatic sprinkler system installed in such areas in accordance with Section 903.3.1.1 or 903.3.1.2 and that is connected to the fire alarm system shall be approved as automatic heat detection._



*907.3 Fire safety functions. *

Automatic fire detectors utilized for the purpose of performing fire safety functions shall be connected to the building’s fire alarm control unit where a fire alarm system is required by Section 907.2. Detectors shall, upon actuation, perform the intended function and activate the alarm notification appliances or activate a visible and audible supervisory signal at a constantly attended location. In buildings not equipped with a fire alarm system, the automatic fire detector shall be powered by normal electrical service and, upon actuation, perform the intended function. The detectors shall be located in accordance with NFPA 72.

907.3.1 *Duct smoke detectors*.

Smoke detectors installed in ducts shall be listed for the air velocity, temperature and humidity present in the duct. Duct smoke detectors shall be connected to the building’s fire alarm control unit when a fire alarm system is required by Section 907.2. Activation of a duct smoke detector shall initiate a visible and audible supervisory signal at a constantly attended location and shall perform the intended fire safety function in accordance with this code and the International Mechanical Code. Duct smoke detectors shall not be used as a substitute for required open area detection.

Exceptions:

1. The supervisory signal at a constantly attended location is not required where duct smoke detectors activate the building’s alarm notification appliances.

2. In occupancies not required to be equipped with a fire alarm system, actuation of a smoke detector shall activate a visible and an audible signal in an approved location. Smoke detector trouble conditions shall activate a visible or audible signal in an approved location and shall be identified as air duct detector trouble.

907.3.2 *Delayed egress locks*.

Where delayed egress locks are installed on means of egress doors in accordance with Section 1008.1.9.7, an automatic smoke or heat detection system shall be installed as required by that section.

907.3.3 *Elevator emergency operation*.

Automatic fire detectors installed for elevator emergency operation shall be installed in accordance with the provisions of ASME A17.1 and NFPA 72.

907.3.4 *Wiring*.

The wiring to the auxiliary devices and equipment used to accomplish the above fire safety functions shall be monitored for integrity in accordance with NFPA 72.

903.3.1.1 NFPA 13 sprinkler systems.

903.3.1.2 NFPA 13R sprinkler systems


----------



## cda (Jun 19, 2015)

Welcome

Glad you came this way fire5555

Some posters don't work on the weekend


----------



## cda (Jun 21, 2015)

Any guesses???


----------



## Builder Bob (Jun 22, 2015)

2. Laundry rooms, mechanical equipment rooms, and storage rooms.

Exception: An automatic smoke detection system is not required in buildings that do not have interior corridors serving sleeping units or dwelling units and where each sleeping unit or dwelling unit either has a means of egress door opening directly to an exterior exit access that leads directly to an exit or a means of egress door opening directly to an exit.

If the rooms are connected by an interior corridor, I would require the replace of smoke detection by heat detectors as an alternate means as long as the rooms containing said equipment are protected by the sprinkler system. Otherwise, your guys and gals on the big red fire truck are going to want to call you every morning at 2 or 3 am when they have to chase the imaginary (nuisance) alarms.


----------



## cda (Jun 22, 2015)

Builder Bob said:
			
		

> 2. Laundry rooms, mechanical equipment rooms, and storage rooms.Exception: An automatic smoke detection system is not required in buildings that do not have interior corridors serving sleeping units or dwelling units and where each sleeping unit or dwelling unit either has a means of egress door opening directly to an exterior exit access that leads directly to an exit or a means of egress door opening directly to an exit.
> 
> If the rooms are connected by an interior corridor, I would require the replace of smoke detection by heat detectors as an alternate means as long as the rooms containing said equipment are protected by the sprinkler system. Otherwise, your guys and gals on the big red fire truck are going to want to call you every morning at 2 or 3 am when they have to chase the imaginary (nuisance) alarms.


Not sure your answer or if you are reading the section correctly

I read it that detection in. """Laundry rooms, mechanical equipment rooms, and storage rooms."" is required no matter what


----------



## Builder Bob (Jun 22, 2015)

cda said:
			
		

> Not sure your answer or if you are reading the section correctlyI read it that detection in. """Laundry rooms, mechanical equipment rooms, and storage rooms."" is required no matter what


Read the exception..... if the dwelling unit has an exit door leading directly to exterior exit egress that leads to an exit, none is required.


----------



## cda (Jun 22, 2015)

IFC 2012

907.2.9.3 Group R-2 college and university buildings.

An automatic smoke detection system that activates the occupant notification system in accordance with Section 907.5 shall be installed in Group R-2 college and university buildings in the following locations:

1. Common spaces outside of dwelling units and sleeping units.

2. Laundry rooms, mechanical equipment rooms, and storage rooms.

3. All interior corridors serving sleeping units or dwelling units.

Required smoke alarms in dwelling units and sleeping units in Group R-2 college and university buildings shall be interconnected with the fire alarm system in accordance with NFPA 72.

Exception: An automatic smoke detection system is not required in buildings that do not have interior corridors serving sleeping units or dwelling units and where each sleeping unit or dwelling unit either has a means of egress door opening directly to an exterior exit access that leads directly to an exit or a means of egress door opening directly to an exit.


----------



## cda (Jun 22, 2015)

-----------


----------



## cda (Jun 22, 2015)

Builder Bob said:
			
		

> Read the exception..... if the dwelling unit has an exit door leading directly to exterior exit egress that leads to an exit, none is required.


It does not apply to requirement # 2

The exception only talks about sleeping and dwelling units


----------



## cda (Jun 22, 2015)

-----------


----------



## Builder Bob (Jun 23, 2015)

cda said:
			
		

> It does not apply to requirement # 2The exception only talks about sleeping and dwelling units


The code working only talks about egress for the dwelling unit/ sleeping rooms. It does not indicate whether the boiler or equipment room has to be self contained within the dwelling unit.

2009 Commentary attached for your viewing pleasure:

907.2.8.2 Automatic smoke detection system. An automatic smoke detection system that activates the occupant notification system in accordance with Section 907.5 shall be installed throughout all interior corridors serving sleeping units. [F]

Exception: An automatic smoke detection system is not required in buildings that do not have interior corridors serving sleeping units and where each sleeping unit has a means of egress door opening directly to an exit or to an exterior exit access that leads directly to an exit.

 This section requires an automatic smoke detection system within interior corridors. Such systems make use of smoke detectors for alarm initiation in accordance with Section 907.2, with one exception.

 The exception provides that automatic fire detectors are not required in motels and hotels that do not have interior corridors and in which sleeping units have a door opening directly to an exterior exit access that leads directly to the exits. The intent of the exception is that the exit access from the sleeping unit door be exterior and not require reentering the building prior to entering the exit. Since the exit access is outside, the need for detectors other than the smoke alarms required by Section 907.2.8.3 in sleeping units is greatly reduced.


----------



## cda (Jun 23, 2015)

I agree if no corridors ,,, no smoke detection is required

But this is a specific requirement :::

907.2.9.3 Group R-2 college and university buildings.

An automatic smoke detection system that activates the occupant notification system in accordance with Section 907.5 shall be installed in Group R-2 college and university buildings in the following locations:

1. Common spaces outside of dwelling units and sleeping units.

2. Laundry rooms, mechanical equipment rooms, and storage rooms.

And I take it detection is required if you have a totally separate """Laundry rooms, mechanical equipment rooms, and storage rooms."""

No matter what


----------



## cda (Jun 23, 2015)

Any other opinons??


----------



## Builder Bob (Jun 23, 2015)

Since the exit access is outside, the need for detectors other than the smoke alarms required by Section 907.2.8.3 in sleeping units is greatly reduced.


----------



## cda (Jun 23, 2015)

Builder Bob said:
			
		

> Since the exit access is outside, the need for detectors other than the smoke alarms required by Section 907.2.8.3 in sleeping units is greatly reduced.


I agree with that jus that if there are seperate Laundry rooms, mechanical equipment rooms, and storage rooms, detection is required no matter what.

I guess all the other fire people took the week off??


----------



## cda (Jun 26, 2015)

Any other comments?

Anyone back from vacation that wants to opinion


----------



## cda (Jun 29, 2015)

New short week

Any other thoughts??


----------

